# nur überflüssige Leerzeichen + Tabs entfernen



## DataFox (10. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute

kann man sowas auch in JavaScript machen?

in PHP würde es in etwa so gehen (t aber net ganz):



> $javaScriptCode = preg_replace("/\s\s+/", " ", $javaScriptCode);



Gruß
Laura


----------



## hasta_jesaja (10. Februar 2008)

In JS gibt es auch ein replace mit regulären Ausdrücken. Die Syntax ist zwar etwas anders aber es geht.


----------



## con-f-use (10. Februar 2008)

Ich vermute, du suchst nach Assertions weil man das normalerweise mit denen machen würde. Es gibt nicht alle Assertions in Javascript, die dir vielleicht aus Perl oder php bekannt sind. Insbes. die Lookbehind gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Folgendes sollte aber trotzdem klappen:
	
	
	



```
var str = "Zu   viele      Leerzeichen";
str = str.replace(/(\s)\s+/g,"$1");
alert(str);
```


----------

